# HU/AU



## Nora+Neil

We are looking at a Motorhome on Mobile.de.

Its says HU/AU new? Its a 2004 MH. What does it mean?


----------



## cater_racer

Hauptuntersuchen (Main Test) Road worthy ness MOT

Abgasuntersuchen ( Exhaust Test) Emissions Test


HTH


----------



## CPW2007

Hi

The HU stands for the mandatory road worthiness inspection (TUV) in Germany, same as our MOT but I personally believe that the TUV is more robust and thorough compared to our MOT standards!!

The AU stands for the emissions inspection, which involves a supplementary charge for an emissions inspection in addition to the periodic roadworthiness test.

I would think that the "new" means that the vehicle has just had the above mentioned inspections carried out - hope that helps!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Nora+Neil

That was fast. Thank a million.


----------

